# WLAN Router unterbricht sporadisch die Verbindung



## linus_7878 (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe einen SMC2404WBR WLAN Router. Daran hängen zwei Rechner (über Kabel verbunden) und der Laptop meiner Freundin per WLAN Karte.
Leider unterbricht der Router sporadisch (ungefähr 1 - 2 mal in der Stunde) das Signal, was gerade bei Download nervig ist. Meistens wird die Verbindung nach ca. 10 Sek. wieder hergestellt, es kann aber auch sein, dass der Laptop neu gebootet werden muss.
Ich dachte zuerst an dei WLAN Karte im Laptop, nachdem ich es mit einem anderen Laptop versucht hatte, und das selbe Problem hatte, liegt der Fehler wohl doch eher im Router. Es könnte natürlich sein,  dass beider Karte irgendwie falsch konfiguriert sind. Ich wüsste aber nicht, welche Einstellung ich dann ändern müsste.
Ich wäre super dankbar für eine Lösung, weil ich jetzt schon ewig deswegen rumdocktore, aber nicht wirklich weiter komme...
Vielen Dank für Eure Tips,
Gruß,
Linus


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. März 2005)

Wird bei so einer Verbindungsunterbrechung auch die Verbindung an den Kabel-PCs getrennt?
Bei mir wars einmal so, dass der Switch auf dem Router gestanden ist, und der Router sich dadurch regelmäßig überhitzt hat. Steht bei dir vielleicht auch was drauf?


----------



## linus_7878 (1. März 2005)

Nein, es wird nur die WLAN VVerbindung zwischen Notebook und Router getrennt...
 Und auch der Router für sich steht "frei" ...


----------



## metalux (2. März 2005)

Hi, 
 bei mir war das Problem in etwa genauso. Bei mir lags am Powermanagement der Wlankarte im Laptop. Das hatte sich mit seiner Empfangs- und Sendeleistung immer am Akkustand des Laptops angepaßt > niedriger Akkustand = niedrige Sende/Empfangsleistung. Die Einstellung kannst du unter System-Hardware-Wlankarte vornehmen.

 gruß Jens


----------



## linus_7878 (3. März 2005)

Der Laptop wird aber ausschliesslich über das Netzteil betrieben!


----------

